# Comic



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

So geht das Spiel:
Ich male mit Bild eine "Comicfenster". Der nächste macht das nächste Fenster und setzt so die Geschichte fort. Wenn man den Comic beenden will, dann schreibt man rechts unten in die Ecke "Ende". Der nächste fängt dann nen neuen Comic an. (Zeichnung muss net so toll aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ok:


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

oh, ich hab ne coole Idee!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial ich würd gern was reinposten aber bei solchen sachen bin ich echt ein n00b ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

[attachment=8794:__3.JPG]


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Ja ich weiss dass ich nicht schon wieder dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

[attachment=8795:__6.jpg]


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

Der Classiker darf nicht fehlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Mist zu spät. Egal hier meins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergessen: *Ende*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

[attachment=8796:12.JPG]
war bissl zu langsam, aber trotzdem^^.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

nur die falsche reihenfolge :>


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

Lol, nicht schlecht, unser comic^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

So, wer traut sich nach meinem Atemberaubendem Anfang den nächsten Comic einzuleiten?^^.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Grimmjow machst du deine Bilder mit PS? Bist echt gut =)
Hab leider erst heute begonnen, das Programm auszuprobieren :[


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

bei mir ist es der 2. Versuch, ich bastle grad an nem Anfang.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Ich bleibe Paint treu. Weil egal mit welchem Programm ich hab kein Talent....


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

So einen hier einen schwierigen Start. Dann überlegt euch mal wies weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

[attachment=8797:112.jpg]


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

mist zu sät egal :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: http://www.sp-studio.de/ falls ihr eigene sp chars erstellen wollt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Wir nehmen deins... meins ist bissle schlecht^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

[attachment=8803:144.JPG]


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

[attachment=8807:222.jpg]


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Naja füg bei deinem noch Amy ein dann isses perfekt^^.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Es gibt nur einen richtigen Zeitpunkt für Drogen, Kinder. Das ist die Uni.^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

:x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Hab grade nachgeguckt und wollte den Spruch genau machen, naja^^.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

/push ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

MUHAHA! ein Klassiker^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

YEAR!


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Ohm... war FFA anfang? FUCK hab das Ende übersehen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/cbyw-3-jpg.html
ging iwie grad net anders^^.


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2009)

Ein wenig mehr nivea creme >.<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. September 2009)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

/push




Bin jetzt mal so frei und starte ne neue Runde: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

